# cachar



## hola_gatita75

El otro día estaba hablando con una hispanohablante...y ella usó la palabra "caché" para decir (I *caught* it-- past tense of "to catch".)  No pude creer que esa palabra era una verdadera palabra.  Me podrían decir Uds. (hispanohablantes) si se usan "cachar" para decir "to catch." Ya lo había escuchado varias veces, pero pensé que era "spanglish."

Gracias.
*hola_gatita75 *


----------



## Andoush

¡Sí! Was this an Argentine, by any chance?
"¿Cachaste?" would mean "did you understand?"
"Caché" would mean "I get it", "I understand/understood"


----------



## Alma de cántaro

hola_gatita75 said:


> El otro día estaba hablando con una hispanohablante...y ella usó la palabra "caché" para decir (I *caught* it-- past tense of "to catch".)  No pude creer que esa palabra era una verdadera palabra.  Me podrían decir Uds. (hispanohablantes) si se usan "cachar" para decir "to catch." Ya lo había escuchado varias veces, pero pensé que era "spanglish."
> 
> Gracias.
> *hola_gatita75 *



Para mí no cabe duda, es espanglis. Parece que en Hispanoamérica la influencia estadounidense es muy fuerte...

Saludos


----------



## maidinbedlam

Check cachar3 in the DRAE. It's true, it comes from "to catch".

In Spain we say, coloquially: "Le caché robando". And even "¡vaya cachada!"


----------



## kreiner

maidinbedlam said:


> Check cachar3 in the DRAE. It's true, it comes from "to catch".
> 
> In Spain we say, coloquially: "Le caché robando". And even "¡vaya cachada!"


 
Tengo mis dudas de que en este caso sea un anglicismo. En gallego existe _cachar _como palabra patrimonial. Podría venir de _cacha_ o de _captare,_ aunque hay más etimologías posibles. Lo que ya no sé es si el uso americano de_ cachar _proviene del inglés o se debe a los gallegos que emigraron abundantemente a las Américas.


----------



## Alma de cántaro

maidinbedlam said:


> Check cachar3 in the DRAE. It's true, it comes from "to catch".
> 
> In Spain we say, coloquially: "Le caché robando". And even "¡vaya cachada!"



Esto último debe de ser algo muy regional, pues no está recogido por la Academia aún. No hay ninguna referencia a España, todas a Hispanoamérica.

En todo caso, si la RAE lo tiene admitido, ya no es "espanglis", es ya un verbo completamente incorporado a nuestro vocabulario. No es que me guste, pues tenemos suficientes verbos en español para expresar lo mismo, pero ¿qué vamos a hacer si el 90% de los hispanohablantes ya lo usan? Bienvenido sea, mayor riqueza para el español.

Saludos


----------



## kreiner

Alma de cántaro said:


> Esto último debe de ser algo muy regional, pues no está recogido por la Academia aún. No hay ninguna referencia a España, todas a Hispanoamérica.


 
Tan regional como que en el ejemplo de maidinbedlam es un galleguismo, como explico en mi post anterior.


----------



## maidinbedlam

kreiner said:


> Tengo mis dudas de que en este caso sea un anglicismo. En gallego existe _cachar _como palabra patrimonial. Podría venir de _cacha_ o de _captare,_ aunque hay más etimologías posibles.


Muy cierto; entonces rectifico sobre lo de "in Spain". Aunque llevo mucho tiempo en Galicia, soy madrileña, y a menudo tengo dudas sobre si cosas que digo son de aquí o de allá...en fin, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## hola_gatita75

¡Qué interesante! No sabía que esta palabra existía. Gracias por toda la información

Saludos. 
*hola_gatita75*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hola_gatita75 said:


> ¡Qué interesante! No sabía que esta palabra existía. Gracias por toda la información
> 
> Saludos.
> *hola_gatita75*


 
Pues sí, muy común en México.
Y hay muchas así, ya verás si sigues hablando con mexicanos, sobre todo.
Checar (to check) es muy común.
Troca (truck), yonki (Junk yard) también, más bien por el norte... y muchos más términos frutos de muchos años de convivencia.


----------



## hola_gatita75

Pues, ya sé de esas palabras como "troca" y "checar". Lo que me gustaría saber es cuáles son palabras "verdaderas" según la RAE.

Gracias Juan Juan Vilalta.
*hola_gatita75*


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

hola_gatita75 said:


> Pues, ya sé de esas palabras como "troca" y "checar". Lo que me gustaría saber es cuáles son palabras "verdaderas" según la RAE.
> 
> Gracias Juan Juan Vilalta.
> *hola_gatita75*


 
¡Uy, ese es otro asunto!

_Te echo un fon _es muy común en México (Te llamo por teléfono), y _fon_ no está en el DRAE, pero sí que es una palabra verdadera, digo yo, ahí está y la utilizamos muchas personas.

Te sugeriría que abrieras otra pregunta:

_¿Por qué el DRAE acepta tal o tal palabra?_

Y dará mucho de qué hablar.

Saludos.


----------



## hola_gatita75

Juan Juan Vilalta

Sí, tienes razón. Eso sería buena idea. 

 saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

En la jerga argentina y chilena es muy común utilizar *cachar = to catch* en el sentido de entender/captar una frase o idea que no está claramente expresada o es ambigua.

Al menos en Chile proviene del inglés, así como *luquear = to look* se usa para mirar.


----------



## Kcris

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> En la jerga argentina y chilena es muy común utilizar *cachar = to catch* en el sentido de entender/captar una frase o idea que no está claramente expresada o es ambigua.
> 
> Al menos en Chile proviene del inglés, así como *luquear = to look* se usa para mirar.


... O como _aguaitar_ o _estar al aguaite_.


----------



## Jaguar7

Como en México el verbo "coger" es vulgar, me imagino que lo reemplazaron con "cachar". En Colombia "cachar/cachear" es "dar cornadas un animal".


----------



## jorgema

Jaguar7 said:


> Como en México el verbo "coger" es vulgar, me imagino que lo reemplazaron con "cachar". En Colombia "cachar/cachear" es "dar cornadas un animal".



Como en el Perú *coger *no es vulgar no tuvimos que hacer ese reemplazo; pero en cambio utilizamos 'cachar' para el significado vulgar que tiene _coger _en México.


----------



## Jaguar7

¿En Perú también utilizan _coger_ en el sentido de agarrar, atrapar?


----------



## jorgema

Jaguar7 said:


> ¿En Perú también utilizan _coger_ en el sentido de agarrar, atrapar?



Sí, se coge el bus (aunque también se toma), y se cogen las cosas. No es palabra tabú. En cambio 'cachar' sí es tabú y se la considera completamente malsonante y vulgar.


----------



## TravelinTom

En Perú toqué para mis amigos mexicanos una foto del señal "Prohibido Coger Plantas".  Tabú en Perú.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

En un sentido distinto, en Chile una *cacha* es un coito rápido = *quicky*,


----------



## nangueyra

Hola.

En Argentina usamos "cachar" también en el sentido de hacer una broma o no hablar en serio. "Me estás cachando". Algo así como "You are kidding me"

Además significa revisar a un sospechoso para ver si está armado. La típica escena del policía que pone a la persona contra la pared y lo palpa de armas. Eso se llama cacheo.

Saludos


----------



## winsmak

Jaguar7 said:


> Como en México el verbo "coger" es vulgar, me imagino que lo reemplazaron con "cachar". En Colombia "cachar/cachear" es "dar cornadas un animal".



Si, lo que pasa es que nosotros lo escribimos con "j" cojer, si no, no sonaría igual, pero tengo siempre la duda si en España, "agarrar" suena mal o no...


----------



## manicha

En España se puede decir con total tranquilidad tanto coger como agarrar y tomar, ninguna tiene connotaciones sexuales. En cuanto a lo de registrar a un sospechoso, en España se dice "cachear". Coincido con otros foreros en el uso, al menos en Galicia, de cachar con el sentido de "descubrir a alguien haciendo algo que no debería" o simplemente "descubrir". Por ejemplo, jugando al escondite se podría decir perfectamente "Te caché". 
PD: Cachada, además del significado relacionado con el verbo "cachar" tiene otro totalmente distinto. En varias zonas de Galicia se denominan así a las hogueras de san Juan.


----------



## winsmak

Ahhh ok, es curioso porque muchas de las palabras que se emplean en mi país, también Galicia se usan mucho, debe ser por toda la gente que emigro allá xD


----------



## asm

Alma de cántaro said:


> Esto último debe de ser algo muy regional, pues no está recogido por la Academia aún. No hay ninguna referencia a España, todas a Hispanoamérica.
> 
> En todo caso, si la RAE lo tiene admitido, ya no es "espanglis", es ya un verbo completamente incorporado a nuestro vocabulario. No es que me guste, pues tenemos suficientes verbos en español para expresar lo mismo, pero ¿qué vamos a hacer si el 90% de los hispanohablantes ya lo usan? Bienvenido sea, mayor riqueza para el español.
> 
> Saludos


En México se usa mucho y tiene tres grandes significados: atrapar (una pelota en el béisbol); sorprender (la policía nos cachó cuando estábamos entrando a esa casa) y entender algo (Juan no sabía lo que sucedía hasta que cachó las indirectas de María).


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

winsmak said:


> Si, lo que pasa es que nosotros lo escribimos con "j" cojer, si no, no sonaría igual, pero tengo siempre la duda si en España, "agarrar" suena mal o no...


 
Qué raro: tienen que rectificar.
Co*g*er. Y aunque fuera con jota, sonaría igual.
Probablemente estés confundida con la conjugación, porque en efecto:

Yo co*j*o. No puede ser yo co*g*o.


----------



## Camila r

Bueno la rae agrega continuamente palabras al español una vez que son utilizadas por una población importante, ya son consoderadas parte del castellano, aunque su raíz provenga del inglés, y en chile usamos cachar con otra definición muy nacional la verdad, es como para ver si captaste la idea, si entendiste, decimos cachaste, osea igual es como un atrapaste pero de entender, aunque igual se entiende el cachar de atrapar algo aunque jamás se ha usado acá por lo menos


----------



## Camila r

Igualmente en chile le decimos cacho a los cuernos, y en lenguaje muy coloquial cuando queremos decir: mira! Pero con muchl interés decimos: cacha. Así que en general usamos de muchas formas esa palabra y como toda nuestra forma especial de hablar, depende todo del contexto, la entonación, etc.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En Argentina no es "cachar" sino "cazzar", y probablemente venga de un dialecto italiano.

_No cazzo una ...  == no entiendo nada_


----------



## Magazine

La palabra en italiano es _cazzare_, es bastante vulgar.

Cazzo es _pene_,  cazzare es una  variante vulgar 

En español sería algo así como : no pillo una mierda


----------

